# Feb 10 HIGH FALLS pot tournament



## LIPS (Jan 28, 2013)

$60 entry fee $10 applied to big fish pot

7-3pm
9th boat pays 2nd place (max 2 payouts)


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Jan 28, 2013)

Team format?


----------



## LIPS (Jan 28, 2013)

Yep


----------



## LIPS (Jan 29, 2013)

Please post if you plan to come. Currently there have been approx ten say they are coming


----------



## revoslinger (Jan 29, 2013)

It's a maybe for me but will know for sure after the weekend


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Jan 29, 2013)

Hoping to make it. Gotta check on  my partner.


----------



## LIPS (Jan 31, 2013)

What's the biggest largemouth you have seen caught at HF? 
I have seen a few 7lbs


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Jan 31, 2013)

Caught a 6 and a bunch of 5 lbs last year, but biggest I've seen were in the 7lb range.


----------



## LIPS (Jan 31, 2013)

I hear rumors if double digit fish every year but don't know if its true. I know there are some monster cats in there.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 31, 2013)

When i use to fish there in tournaments back in the late 90's i saw a few 8's most of the big fish money went btw the 7-8lb range though. Never seen one break double digits from there


----------



## DOBCAngler (Feb 1, 2013)

Planning on fishing it.


----------



## LIPS (Feb 1, 2013)

DOBCAngler said:


> Planning on fishing it.



Cool

I heard Derek snider caught a 10lb in a tx


----------



## tsnider08 (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah Man, Derek caught a 10 there about 5 years ago. Had an 11 inch bass in its throat. Wasn't in a tx though. We've caught several from 7 - 9 over the years. There are plenty of big fish in high falls


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Feb 2, 2013)

*ondelay*



tsnider08 said:


> yeah man, derek caught a 10 there about 5 years ago. Had an 11 inch bass in its throat. Wasn't in a tx though. We've caught several from 7 - 9 over the years. There are plenty of big fish in high falls




Congratulations, Derek.

Randall ..... I need a hph swim bait, in a baby bass pattern, please


----------



## LIPS (Feb 2, 2013)

tsnider08 said:


> Yeah Man, Derek caught a 10 there about 5 years ago. Had an 11 inch bass in its throat. Wasn't in a tx though. We've caught several from 7 - 9 over the years. There are plenty of big fish in high falls



That's awesome!

Took 18lbs to win a tournament there today fellas. Bring your big sticks next sunday


----------



## LIPS (Feb 2, 2013)

Travis what time of year was that?


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Feb 2, 2013)

What was big fish today?  Was hoping to get over there for the weigh in but got held up.


----------



## LIPS (Feb 2, 2013)

5 something , 2 of them


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Feb 2, 2013)

Jewfish?


----------



## LIPS (Feb 2, 2013)

The winner had 2 fish that were 5 something


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Feb 2, 2013)

Sorry, I meant did you fish it?


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Feb 3, 2013)

Who won?


----------



## LIPS (Feb 3, 2013)

I did not fish it. Kenny parker


----------



## tsnider08 (Feb 4, 2013)

LIPS said:


> Travis what time of year was that?



january


----------



## Bnelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Willing to fish the tournament. If anyone needs a partner PM me. I would take my boat but not to sure if my live wells can hold 10 fish


----------



## LIPS (Feb 4, 2013)

5 fish limit


----------



## LIPS (Feb 5, 2013)

It's going to be a good turn out


----------



## LIPS (Feb 7, 2013)

Going to be some muddy water sunday


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 8, 2013)

Last Nov we had a 6.36, 7.03, 7.11 and a 7.61 come to the scales at HF for the Coldwater weigh in, all of these in one tourney. There is no shortage of big fish at High Falls.


----------



## LIPS (Feb 8, 2013)

Mr Perron, that's awesome! That's a lot if toads for one tournament


----------



## revoslinger (Feb 9, 2013)

I think I'm gonna be joining ya'll in the morning but will be a single .


----------



## LIPS (Feb 9, 2013)

revoslinger said:


> I think I'm gonna be joining ya'll in the morning but will be a single .



Cool, again it's $60 a boat. Even if you fish single. I had a call about that.


----------



## LIPS (Feb 10, 2013)

Great turn out! Thanks to all for coming. 19 boats. Pete cook and Ron Elrod had a 16 + lb bag and big fish! Bring home almost $900 and Ricky Johnson took second place and $285!  Congrats guys!  Full results will be posted here later.


----------



## iTJLee (Feb 10, 2013)

LIPS said:


> I hear rumors if double digit fish every year but don't know if its true. I know there are some monster cats in there.



Here's a double digit I caught out of highfalls 2 winters ago. Had to bust ice to put the boat in.


----------



## LIPS (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice fish TJ!


----------

